# Happy Birthday Peanut 5150!



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Peanut 5150, even though you're only 41!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Pnut!!!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happy B-day nutt I hope it's great


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope it's a great day for you !


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy B-Day Peanut! Have a great day!!!!!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

May your Birthday wishes be granted with prop filled bins....wait....you got that already...oh yeah...you suck.LOL

Have an unsucky Birthday P-nut


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## littlepriest01 (Mar 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Peanut!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Nut!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

_Happy Birthday PNUT_


----------

